# 36x18x16 tank plan - Critique



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

This is my plan for my 36x18x16 (40g breeder). Basically it will be used as a large plant grow out tank for the first few months.

Substrate - Regular small gravel.
Ferts - Greg Watson's following the EI dosing exactly.
No Filter
DIY Yeast CO2
Lighting - 1x96w AH Supply kit with 6700k bulb (any reason to go with 10,000k other than appearance?).

Plants - Different mosses, Rotala macrandra, Sunset Hygro, Ludwigia inclinata.

How does this sound lighting wise? I would go with the 2x96w but that just seems like a ton of light and I can't be 100% accurate on CO2 and ferts every single day. I think the 1x96w gives me a little more room for error.

Any suggestions? Would a 2x55w kit be a better choice?

I'm not interested in any other kinds of lighting because of the price. I can't afford the TEK setups and such.


----------



## aquaObsession (Jun 12, 2006)

with such high lighting and the EI method, I would advise against the DiY Yeast Co2 method since unstable Co2 is the culprit for BBA and all algae related.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with the last post, yeast Co2 is also very hard to regulate & get a constant input. I would also think about some type of water circulation as some algae (cyano especially) loves stagnant water.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Forgot to mention there will be a powerhead to circulate the water. Slipped my mind.

The yeast CO2 and Excel will only be used for about a month to two months. After that I'll have a pressurized system up and running. 

I've settled on a 2x55w AH Supply kit with GE 9325K bulbs. With the two reflectors I'll be able to stagger the lights and get better coverage.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Just a heads up, the GE 9325k's are really pink. I didn't like the way they looked as the only source of light. Looks great with a 10000k.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

yoink said:


> Just a heads up, the GE 9325k's are really pink. I didn't like the way they looked as the only source of light. Looks great with a 10000k.


They seem to be pretty pink but from the pictures I've seen they still look good. 6700k just makes everything in my tank "too green" if that makes any sense. Would the 10,000k still give the same effect?

It'd be pretty hard to do 10,000k/9325k combo without going insanely high wattage.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

My 10,000K give a somewhat blueish light wich I find looks good with my other tubes.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've heard a 6700K and a 10000K together looks decent. Also, you may want to consider a plant substrate instead of regular gravel if it will be a grow-out tank to begin with. Many plants are heavy root feeders and these won't do as well in regular gravel. If you do go with regular gravel, try to get the smallest size possible so the roots have an easier time growing.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

The best way I've ever heard a 10000k described was that it looks like a steak n shake at 3am. I didn't know what that meant until I saw one fire up on my tank. Very crisp and white, but not as green as a 6700k.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

DJ, I use Estes gravel and my Rotal Rotundifolia has no problems getting rooted in it. It may be a little larger than Eco-Complete (it's been a while sinec I've seen Eco). 

Maybe I'll just go with the 10,000k bulbs. Does it "wash out" the red plants like I've heard?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

10000k does seem to washout the redder plants if on alone from what I can tell from my eye. When paired with a GE9325K there is more of a blending and less washout. If you think the 6700K makes the tank look too green (which is a good descripition of the lighting effect), then I think you'll be happy with the 10000K + 9325K.

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I just think it would look odd with two different colored bulbs on the tank. Seeing as I can't place them one directly behind the other.


----------

